

The Android back stack is broken - andrewmunn
https://plus.google.com/100838276097451809262/posts/HTJLjSUJnfx

======
nextparadigms
I would prefer if the back button only worked _within_ one application only,
and not across applications. That doesn't make much sense to me, and I do find
it confusing to use.

That being said, I wish they just got rid of the buttons and implemented UI
gestures so they don't have to waste screen space with the buttons and also to
make it more intuitive. I like some of the ideas in the N9's UI, where a
simple swipe of the screen can get you back to the homescreen, and so on:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl3VOAf15BU&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl3VOAf15BU&feature=relmfu)

